# CWM recovery for odin? Anyone still have the file?



## ms20422 (Nov 22, 2011)

I temporarily have to use my old Stratosphere, and I need CWM recovery but all the download links on here are dead....could anyone share the CWM tar file? Thanks.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

I do not have the tar file, but i do have a CWM .bin file which you can flash with heimdall.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/file/s-eCSPosce/cwm5_recovery.html

this should be the file.


----------

